# Coop Regulations in My Community



## Krystal43551 (Jun 21, 2013)

What city or county department regulates coops? Is there such a thing?

How do I find out the standards for coops in my county, city, area?

I'm in Temperance/Bedford/Lambertville Michigan.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Check with your City/Town building code department.


----------



## Krystal43551 (Jun 21, 2013)

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally....I would NOT inquire. You are just bound to make _unnecessary _TROUBLE for yourself AND others.
( Once a Government Entity _discovers_ that there is something that they have not regulated. They WILL make NEW Regulations !!! )
Take the reasonable and defensible position that it is a temporary structure and, therefore, not subject to any building codes, etc.

I'd leave it alone and build my Coop as I pleased.

_my opinion,
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> Personally....I would NOT inquire. You are just bound to make _unnecessary _TROUBLE for yourself AND others.
> ( Once a Government Entity _discovers_ that there is something that they have not regulated. They WILL make NEW Regulations !!! )
> Take the reasonable and defensible position that it is a temporary structure and, therefore, not subject to any building codes, etc.
> 
> ...


And deal with possible ligation later?

I'd ask what are the (if any) regulations of keeping chickens as pets in this Town/city/county)? I would not give them my full name or my address.

Then I can make a informed decision and know what the outcome of my decision will be.

Why spend money to only have a local official order the coop/run/chickens removed and face a fine?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

If your county has an animal control department, you can talk to them...(somebody elses phone and fake name, like ReTIRED says) and remember, it is easier to get forgiveness than permission -- you are always given notice and not fined that I ever heard of if you get caught and comply with the deadline they give you. Always be ignorant (I didn't know I couldn't have chickens) and don't get a rooster unless you find out chickens are OK for your location/zoning. Roosters=complaints to animal control (if poultry not allowed)(angry neighbors who don't want to wake up at the crack of dawn).


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I also have the excuse, and I will throw that neighbor under the wheels (so and so has had chickens for Years so I thought it was OK)...I asked the neighbor between us if it would be OK with him if I had some chickens, he said, well OK as long as no roosters...then I saw him talking to the other neighbor, and now that rooster is gone.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> And deal with possible ligation later?
> 
> I'd ask what are the (if any) regulations of keeping chickens as pets in this Town/city/county)? I would not give them my full name or my address.
> 
> ...


*Yes. I would *deal with any possible problems later. (Those things can _usually _be negotiated....particularly on a "first offense". ) But, that is just *Me *...and *My *attitude and approach to Government.

Your suggestion is _*Excellent*_ ....IF you can remain _ANONYMOUS..._which is often NOT a possibility.

-ReTIRED-


----------

